# Novorapid pens???



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

hey guys got some 3ml novorapid cartridge but want the pen (without slin) so i can take it into work as planning n doing the 3x jab with meals, know any where to get them, can i walk into the local pharmacy?

cheers guys


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Amazon


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

expensive i think though mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Are they re useable?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i believe so, just swap the cartridge and the needles


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Are they re useable?


yeah i think so, tiny little needles, just need it to look like im diabetic lol not some slin pin that i got from the local needle exchange lol will check out amazon

edit: amazon dont do them, uk one anyway :cursing:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

thinking about it though, if u ask the needle exchange they might be able to supply u, probably with just the needles though but if u dont ask u dont get


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Sureno said:


> yeah i think so, tiny little needles, just need it to look like im diabetic lol not some slin pin that i got from the local needle exchange lol will check out amazon
> 
> edit: amazon dont do them, uk one anyway :cursing:


My bad then, they used too - that's where I got mine from not that long ago either...


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

im not missing anything am i, i searched for "novorapid pens" on amazon to be given a list of diabetic related material and some bic biros lol


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I only found one on there, and it's 3 times the price I paid...........fvck that!!!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/NOVO-PEN-NOVOPEN-INSULIN-BLUE/dp/B0046MC0A6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1317661134&sr=8-3


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

bo selecta lol, cheers Con, got the name of the pen from the amazon link and took it from there ;-)

http://www.diabetics4less.co.uk/novopen-classic-silver-p-208.html


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sureno said:


> bo selecta lol, cheers Con, got the name of the pen from the amazon link and took it from there ;-)
> 
> http://www.diabetics4less.co.uk/novopen-classic-silver-p-208.html


Wow thats expensive, i pay a fiver less than that with a full 3ml vial of slin.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Wow thats expensive, i pay a fiver less than that with a full 3ml vial of slin.


yeah i think i know what to do next time but for now i got this pen to use my novo, next will be the humalog pen your talking about :whistling:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nope, mines novorapid pen mate.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Nope, mines novorapid pen mate.


No one likes a show off  lol

Oh well il have to be happy for now lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sureno said:


> No one likes a show off  lol
> 
> Oh well il have to be happy for now lol


LOL. Mines different pen though its the orange and navy blue ones plastic. Yours is a shiny metal one lol .


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> LOL. Mines different pen though its the orange and navy blue ones plastic. Yours is a shiny metal one lol .


Well you know, I didn't want to brag but yeah it is shiny  lol

Did yours come with disposable pins or did you get them separately?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

mine come with one pin but my mates missus is diabetic so i can get as many as i want and free slin now aswel.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> mine come with one pin but my mates missus is diabetic so i can get as many as i want and free slin now aswel.


And again with the show boating ;-) lol

You hit much hypo with the novo? What's your protocol?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sureno said:


> And again with the show boating ;-) lol
> 
> You hit much hypo with the novo? What's your protocol?


Ha ha. No never went hypo, i was too careful which you have to be on insulin. To be honest mate i have run it twice but only for a week or less before as got fed up injecting and making sure all meals were timed perfectly, no fats within two hours, enough sugary carbs etc etc.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ha ha. No never went hypo, i was too careful which you have to be on insulin. To be honest mate i have run it twice but only for a week or less before as got fed up injecting and making sure all meals were timed perfectly, no fats within two hours, enough sugary carbs etc etc.


fair enough im going to give it 4 weeks as a run up to my course i start in nov, kick start with dbol for another 4 then back on the slin, HGH throughout and perhaps T4 to control the porkyness a little lol


----------

